
How Xiaomi lost $40bn: Where it all went wrong for the 'Apple of the East' - hunvreus
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/how-xiaomi-lost-40bn-where-it-all-went-wrong-apple-east-1576781
======
baybal2
Oppo, BBK, Bubugao, Vivo, Oneplus are the same company

